# Opinions on antipsychotics



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

IM trying to sort this illness out and atm im off all meds. Ive taken a few ssris and had a mixed reaction to them. Non of them helped with dp/thought disorder but citalopram did help with depression, im pretty sure of it. I just need something to help with my thought disorder and I think its going to come in the form of an anti psychotic.

I tend to disagree with people who just bash meds, and say they are evil etc etc, but i am very worried abou trying antipsychs. As if the name isnt bad enough, they seem very powerful drugs. have people had success with them? I know a few people on the forum have. Im just worried that either they will not work, or make things work etc, the general worries.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

dancingwobbler said:


> IM trying to sort this illness out and atm im off all meds. Ive taken a few ssris and had a mixed reaction to them. Non of them helped with dp/thought disorder but citalopram did help with depression, im pretty sure of it. I just need something to help with my thought disorder and I think its going to come in the form of an anti psychotic.
> 
> I tend to disagree with people who just bash meds, and say they are evil etc etc, but i am very worried abou trying antipsychs. As if the name isnt bad enough, they seem very powerful drugs. have people had success with them? I know a few people on the forum have. Im just worried that either they will not work, or make things work etc, the general worries.


If you can find the "right med" - the one that works for you. It's worth it. I'm on Perphenazine and didn't even know I could feel so good/enthusiastic even about a pill.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

my wife had a very rough time on Serequel, and myself once on Closaril. But then again neither of us should of been on these for our symptoms.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

dancingwobbler said:


> IM trying to sort this illness out and atm im off all meds. Ive taken a few ssris and had a mixed reaction to them. Non of them helped with dp/thought disorder but citalopram did help with depression, im pretty sure of it. I just need something to help with my thought disorder and I think its going to come in the form of an anti psychotic.
> 
> I tend to disagree with people who just bash meds, and say they are evil etc etc, but i am very worried abou trying antipsychs. As if the name isnt bad enough, they seem very powerful drugs. have people had success with them? I know a few people on the forum have. Im just worried that either they will not work, or make things work etc, the general worries.


Antipsychotics are not only used for "psychotic" patients, but can also be used in a variety of other cases. For example, antipsychotics can be used in conjunction with antidepressants to increase, or antagonize the effects of the depression meds. Yes, antipsychotic medications can be very powerful, but can also be very effective in low doses. It all depends on what kind of symptoms you are experiencing. If you are afraid of the side effects of some of the antipsychotics, there is a newer, and much more safer one, called Abilify. Its side effect profile is generally much more safer than the second generation ones. All in all, I am definitely for antipsychotic meds, because they can be soo much more effective than those SSRIs. Give it a try.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Personally had bad experiences with Rispiridone and Seroquel, but it is down the person taking them really. Give them a shot and see what happens.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

insaticiable said:


> All in all, I am definitely for antipsychotic meds, because they can be soo much more effective than those SSRIs. Give it a try.


Which brings me back to my first sentence, and the reason I replied to your post: I strongly disagree with your recommendation for wobblingrabbit to try an antipspychotic. S/he doesn't describe anything that leads one to conclude that "dp/thought disorder" is related to any kind of psychotic disorder. If anything, that would most likely be related to obsessive-compulsive traits that would be best treated with a serotonergic drug like fluvoxamine, which just so happens to be the exact opposite of what you recommend. The little evidence we do have about depersonalization (in the absence of psychotic symptoms) is that antipsychotics are liable to worsen symptoms.

You might think it was excessive of me to go through your post and pick apart errors, but I did it to show that you don't have a strong grasp of psychopharmacotherapy and shouldn't be giving out advice.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Absentis,

Firstly, i am NOT going to spend the time arguing with you over this matter because obviously you know waaaaaayyyyyy more than i do.

Secondly, your tone and choice of words made it seem as if i was just another dumb person posting on this forum without any knowledge on medications. Sure, i may not be a doctor of have an M.D but, I was just sharing my experience with this class of medications. Also, please refer to the first sentence of my response.

Third, you are by no means a doctor yourself. If you were, then obviously you wouldnt be here, and would have already found a cure. You are also just another person on here posting replies to people's thread, but apparently you seem to have waaayy more knowledge and insight on pyscopharmacology than i or anyone else on this forum has. Ever consider going for an M.D?

Last, but certainly not least, i would suggest that you go and express your sorrow and misery elsewhere, instead of attacking people on here constantly. Makes you come off as rude and standoffish to say the least.

Thanks!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I think it is safe to say that *Absentis* along with *Comfortably Numb* are well educated in the field of pharmacology, probably more so than many doctors. They may or may not be working and may or may not have diplomas, But we should be very grateful that they contribute to this forum.

I want to add my own poorly educated opinion on antipsychotics. And that is that they should only be used for just that, severe psychotic states. They block frontal lobe activity and dopamine. Regarding the use of them in low dosages as antidepressants well, I dont know. A doctor I met once recommended Flupentixol (old first generation antipsychotic) for this reason... I did not start taking them and I do not intend to. I did not get the impression that he understood or knew about dp/dr.

I do not doubt that it has "helped" alot of patients, If I had alot of anxiety and depression and racing thoughts (presumably his typical patient) WITHOUT dp/dr, I`m sure the effects of such a drug would be perceived as helpful. But to what price?


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

Inzom said:


> I think it is safe to say that *Absentis* along with *Comfortably Numb* are well educated in the field of pharmacology, probably more so than many doctors. They may or may not be working and may or may not have diplomas, But we should be very grateful that they contribute to this forum.
> 
> I want to add my own poorly educated opinion on antipsychotics. And that is that they should only be used for just that, severe psychotic states. They block frontal lobe activity and dopamine. Regarding the use of them in low dosages as antidepressants well, I dont know. A doctor I met once recommended Flupentixol (old first generation antipsychotic) for this reason... I did not start taking them and I do not intend to. I did not get the impression that he understood or knew about dp/dr.
> 
> I do not doubt that it has "helped" alot of patients, If I had alot of anxiety and depression and racing thoughts (presumably his typical patient) WITHOUT dp/dr, I`m sure the effects of such a drug would be perceived as helpful. But to what price?


I just cannot live with my thought disorder anymore. I dont care if they give me a labotomy, i just want it to stop


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

dancingwobbler said:


> I just cannot live with my thought disorder anymore. I dont care if they give me a labotomy, i just want it to stop


Could you describe the symptoms of your thought disorder? It's a general description for several kinds of specific mental disorder. For instance, if you have repetitive and cyclical thoughts, you might be experience obsessive traits. On the other end of the spectrum are psychosis-related cognitive symptoms like thought deletion, disorganization, and delusions (yeah, there are more symptoms but I liked the alliteration of those three.)

So the kind of medication suited for you will depend on what's going on inside your head.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Inzom said:


> I think it is safe to say that *Absentis* along with *Comfortably Numb* are well educated in the field of pharmacology, probably more so than many doctors. They may or may not be working and may or may not have diplomas, But we should be very grateful that they contribute to this forum.


Thank you. Lately I've been thinking of taking an extended break from the forum because I didn't know if I was helping or hindering.

Not only do I have a spiffy degree hanging on my wall, but I've taken advanced psychopharmacology course along my way in getting my piece of paper. I have a friend who recently graduated from med school, and even after his psychiatry unit and psych rotation, I still know more about psych meds than he does. (To put this in perspective, I know very little about topics that don't involve the brain, which is pretty much most of the knowledge an MD has.)

/Absentis walks away dragging his massive ego behind him.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

Absentis said:


> Could you describe the symptoms of your thought disorder? It's a general description for several kinds of specific mental disorder. For instance, if you have repetitive and cyclical thoughts, you might be experience obsessive traits. On the other end of the spectrum are psychosis-related cognitive symptoms like thought deletion, disorganization, and delusions (yeah, there are more symptoms but I liked the alliteration of those three.)
> 
> So the kind of medication suited for you will depend on what's going on inside your head.


Basically I feel seperated from what Im thinking. Like my inner monologue is not mine. Its hard to describe but its a chrnoic problem and makes me feel very disturbed.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

dancingwobbler said:


> Basically I feel seperated from what Im thinking. Like my inner monologue is not mine. Its hard to describe but its a chrnoic problem and makes me feel very disturbed.


I can certainly understand feeling separated from your thoughts is disturbing. Do you feel that those thoughts are your own, even if they don't feel quite right?


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

Absentis said:


> I can certainly understand feeling separated from your thoughts is disturbing. Do you feel that those thoughts are your own, even if they don't feel quite right?


I feel like what im thinking, my inner monologue is not mine. Its like the voice in my head is not me, like something has happened to it. the problem is that it is chronic, never stops, and is not going away as i have had it for years. I tried ssris and they dont help unfortunatley. Antipsychs are what im hoping will help, becuase i cant take benzos everyday. I cant explain how terrifying and disabling it is.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

dancingwobbler said:


> I feel like what *I'm* thinking, *my *inner monologue is not mine. Its like the voice in my head is not me, like something has happened to it.


To me, the language you're using suggests that you still know your inner thoughts belong to you (I put those sections in bold.) We all know that language as a communication tool is limited and flawed, so this might just reflect a limitation of my understanding of what you're writing.

I still don't think what you're describing is related to psychosis (and thus treatable with antipsychotics.) The difference between "my thoughts feel like they're different" and "the thoughts in my head are not mine" is crucial. The first description is certainly something that needs to be treated, but it is not as severe as the second description which would be classified as a delusion (broadly classified under psychosis) and thus treatable with an antipsychotic.

Have you been on any medications that are used to treat OCD or anxiety? You say that you've been on SSRIs, but they're not all created equal. Some have great antidepressant action, others can treat obsessions and compulsions, while others can help reduce anxiety. In my unprofessional opinion, you ought to try something with those properties before trying an antipsychotic.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

well thanks for taking interest anyway absentis. I just dont know where im heading with all this anymore. Im suffering fomr a chronic/debilitating mental illeness and it is like nobody believes me/knows what to do about it. I have a therapist, but atm my anxiety/thought dissociation is so high it all just seems pointless. Ive tried, Paxil, Cipralex, Citalopram, and prozac. non of them helped with the thought problem. I am hanging on but i dont know how much more i can take. {physically Its like being in a car accident every day, I am so fatigued it is ridiculous. Mentally i cant put it into to words, but it is just hell. It keeps coming back to the same thing, ive had it for a few years now, just feeling seperated from my internal monologue. Something has clearly gone very wrong inside my head, I would just love ot know what and if it is treatable. If it isnt then i can jump off a bridge without any guilt, because atm I would trade 1000 years in prison if a doctor could give me some hope that it is treatable.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey, my thoughts were extremely loud but seemed like mine. I've been on 900 mg seroquel for some time now and it def has helped me. We are all unique though. May not help others. Message me if you have questions.


----------

